# Boost problem on my S3!



## s3tq (Mar 22, 2007)

Hi, I have a problem with my Audi S3 1.8t
The problem is, when I go over 3000rpm in 4,5,6 gear the boost goes from 1.3 to 0.6 BAR
When the boost is down on 0.6 it come slow back up to 1.0 bar around 5000+ rpm. If I change gear before it goes down to 3000 rpm the boost is holding 1.2-1.3 bar in all gear.
1999, 210hp – 265hp (chip)
Chip, 3” cat back,forge 007 dv,open filter.
Have changed, n75, dv, spark plugs, g28g40 sensor on the crank, timing belt, the chip has been changed twice, maf, fuel filter, temp sensor, vacum hose on the intake… no failture codes in vag-com
Have two things left that I maybe think it can be, O2 sensor and fuel pump.. 
Can somebody help me?!?


----------

